# How much $$ should I ask ?



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Gonna put these two up for sale on Craigslist to start, how much do you think I should ask? They're both in as-found condition. Tiger is missing the rear wheel, the one on there is just to keep it standing. THANKS FOR ANY HELP! 
Would also consider selling to CABErs 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 12, 2014)

*Prices*

I WOULd start at 375.00 top of the mark. cleaned and working
and hold out for no less than 225.00

not sure what the market in Ohio is /availability . demand in your area is.
but that is a huge factor.

it also depends on what you payed. i would not spend more than 100.00 - 200.00 on those mid weight models.  cond. is everything.
so if you picked them up at a garage sale for 50.00 each .   sold at 200.00 each would be realistic .

its all supply and demand . time of year/weather outside. the person standing in front of you . ect.
but the rule of thumb is start highish giving yourself enough room to haggle to were you still make enough to feel good about saving the vintage bike from the scrap yard.
the best thing going for your bikes is.  Schwinn /made in the USA / orig. paint fair to good cond. /  know just get them running well and its an easy sell .
best bet would be advertise local. 







Crazybikelady said:


> Gonna put these two up for sale on Craigslist to start, how much do you think I should ask? They're both in as-found condition. Tiger is missing the rear wheel, the one on there is just to keep it standing. THANKS FOR ANY HELP!
> Would also consider selling to CABErs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpromo (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so glad California pricing doesn't apply here! Where we are, in the midwest, the Jaguar would probably bring 250-300$. It's mostly complete with slimline tank, coppertone and kickback 2-speed (all good value perks). But it needs some love.

Too bad you don't have the rear wheel for the Tiger, since it had a two-speed manual hub, denoted by the shifter. If you're going to sell it without a rear wheel, I'd pull the shifter and cable and sell that separately. 100-125$ for the bike since it looks in nice condition, and you can get 35-40$ for the shifter and cable.

A little love would go a long way and the bendix 2-speed wheels laced into S7s come up from time to time for 50$ or so. Those are craigslist prices I would ask and be content with up in Michigan. Similar market values from what I've seen.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 12, 2014)

jpromo said:


> I'm so glad California pricing doesn't apply here!...




Ditto jpromo, but in MN it would be even less, a complete Corvette 3spd won't even sell for $300. Here we'd see a $150-$175 price, or less.

Darcie


----------



## vincev (Jan 12, 2014)

Hoosier price.$300 and $125


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Dang... Maybe I'll spruce them up a bit before they go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (Jan 12, 2014)

*Dang!*

CONDITION IS EVERYTHING.
a little cleaning /tune up ,will go a long way. 
like i said here in Ca. the promise land  . the weather is 75 degrees and sunny. almost every one is in a better mood than the rest of the country.
so we dont mind stepping up and paying a little more for Schwinns or  a clean collectable bike . because we know eventually we can get our money back out of them if we decide to pass them along to the next happy Californian. especially near the beach/strand were people are always looking for classic cruisers . 

if you cleaned all the chrome and paint on Coppertone  slimline tanked jaguar  and got it cruising like a new bike. its going to be easy to get a good price for.whatever state your in .
its a tank bike.and a desired color. 

we can buy those mid weights all day long for 50-150 in that cond. here in ca. i just picked up a complete 26" 1950 straightbar 7-10 cond. today for 200.00
i have purchased 7-10 lots of bikes/parts in the last 5 years for pennies on the dollar. 
ive bought some of the best collectable schwinn and vintage bmx stuff at swap meets in SO.CAL for dirt cheep.

the bottom line is the stuff is not just going to walk up to you and fall in your lap. sometimes you have to do a little leg work.and  have a positive attitude.  

in regards to the two bikes in question . like i said hopefully you did not pay to much hoping to just flip them and make a profit. but we all get lucky on craigslist and sometimes post a bike that people or persons are looking for /had it as a kid. or just like it and are not a bunch of hagglers that like to grind you to death on the price.

so list it at a price that gets there attention , and you still feel good about the sale. its really based on what you paid.
you will find out soon enough what your market is willing to pay once you post it. it never hurts to throw  a average to high asking price . you can always take less/
people are always going to ask for a deal on used items. the key is make sure the price is realistic to were you get a response.  you can always put ( O.B.O.) next to price to show you are open to offers.

so good luck.
with your midweight schwinns  








Crazybikelady said:


> Dang... Maybe I'll spruce them up a bit before they go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks looney! I swear it's a major goal for me to get the heck outta ohio and move to California! I'd be in a better mood too being warm and near the ocean, the sun does wonders!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 12, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Thanks looney! I swear it's a major goal for me to get the heck outta ohio and move to California! I'd be in a better mood too being warm and near the ocean, the sun does wonders!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I too came from the land of the buckeye. Great place to be from, but now, in the sunny paradise of Southern California, I can honestly say...those are reasonable prices anywhere in the country. And as always, it's worth what someone will pay...so, just make it appeal to more someones!
Love those middleweight tank bikes


----------



## popmachines (Jan 12, 2014)

Where are you at in Ohio?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

popmachines said:


> Where are you at in Ohio?




Akron area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 13, 2014)

*Ditto*

I agree take the time to clean a sellers bike. Eye candy yeah


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 13, 2014)

*awesome bikes*

two great bikes , I AS A BUYER I don't need things cleaned  up and perfect ,I like to clean my bikes up ,you form a bond with a bike when you do something for the bikes ...someone will like them as they are and be happy to put there spare time into bringing them back !! sell them as is folks like to see things in the real condition . Anthony


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 13, 2014)

Anybody going to Butler swap want these two?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 13, 2014)

*Oh yeah*



Tin machine said:


> two great bikes , I AS A BUYER I don't need things cleaned  up and perfect ,I like to clean my bikes up ,you form a bond with a bike when you do something for the bikes ...someone will like them as they are and be happy to put there spare time into bringing them back !! sell them as is folks like to see things in the real condition . Anthony




Hey Tin Machine! Do you smoke a cigarette after that........haha just kidding


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2014)

CBL, the Jag could be a 1964, as that was supposedly the only year for the horn!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> CBL, the Jag should be a 1964, as that was supposedly the only year for the horn!




Thanks bri, think when I first got it a few fellas told me '62. Did the '64 have a springer and rear rack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Thanks bri, think when I first got it a few fellas told me '62. Did the '64 have a springer and rear rack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Actually I chould clarify my previous statement: A 64 Fleet had a horn, so I just "assumed" a Jag would be the same. My middleweight knowledge is very limited!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't rub it in! 

I've got to put up with the all of the ice & snow of WISCONSIN........You never quite get used to it!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2014)

*work your magic!*

After seeing what you've done on your bikes, a little detail work and service would increase the value greatly. You have mad skills and original paint, that's a good start, and if you made them riders before you took them to the swap meet you shouldn't have any problem selling them. Good Luck! Tim


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2014)

I think you should ask California prices. I think I have a copy of the current list if you need it...


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 13, 2014)

*Thanks!!*



Tim the Skid said:


> After seeing what you've done on your bikes, a little detail work and service would increase the value greatly. You have mad skills and original paint, that's a good start, and if you made them riders before you took them to the swap meet you shouldn't have any problem selling them. Good Luck! Tim




Thanks  Yeah, I'm sure it would and I even felt bad putting them out there without doing them proper justice. Think the Jag is gonna be on the stand next.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2014)

now you're talkin'!


----------

